# Browning Maxus



## Jconway (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anybody shoot one? Good and bad opinions!

Thanks!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I bought one last year to use waterfowl hunting. Before duck season I shot a lot of dove with it, then used it during the duck season. I really like the gun. It's dependable and shoots very well. My go to gun for years has been a Citori, but I find myself taking the Maxus most of the time now.

Buck


----------



## Jconway (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Buck...How about cleaning, I know gas guns can be a pain to clean.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I bought one right when they came out and it's been a great gun. I've shot numerous cases of shells through it each season from trap to dove to ducks/geese to spring snows and I've never had it not cycle. I've been wading in a slough and dropped the gun to the bottom, felt around with my wader feet to recover it, splashed it around a little bit to clear the chamber and loaded up to fire every time I pulled the trigger that day. Also layout blinds in the dusty fields or muddy spring snow goose season here, still has yet to skip a beat. I've even shot it in sub zero temps and its cycled as quickly as it did shooting low brass trap loads.

Cleaning it is pretty basic and minimal effort throughout the season. I basically do a wipe down with Break Free CLP throughout the year and a deep cleaning once a season in the summer so it rarely is the spring system in the butt stock removed (once a year). The only downfall of the gun is that for spring snows I can't shoot the extended magazine like I could on a traditional auto loader.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

I bought a Maxus when they first came out and I love mine. I can't begin to tell you how many rounds mine has had shot through it and I have yet to have a problem with it. I am the worlds worst when it comes to caring for a gun, which should tell you how reliable they are. The few times I have cleaned it, it is very simple. Before I bought a Maxus, I had bought nothing but Beretta's for a long time, but this is my go to gun for everything now.


----------



## heath3381 (Feb 12, 2012)

i also bought one last year right before duck season. shot a few doves shot some skeet and shot some ducks with it not a single problem yet shoots well


----------



## ifsteve1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have been shooting my Maxus for the last two duck seasons. It fits me well and I shoot it great (which is dang good for me!). I love it and the only thing they could improve on would be to bring out a 20ga!


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

My buddy loves his and no problems thus far........

I'm still a beretta guy.......


----------



## Titan (Feb 5, 2012)

Great gun. Shoots really soft. I could not be happier but I have always shot brownings.


----------



## Retrievethis_Kennels (Sep 4, 2013)

I got one last year and love it. Its really takes about 3 mins to complete strip down and clean. Could ask for a better feeling gun and no problems yet either for me. picked mine up off gun broker for 1200 about 300 cheaper than anywhere else I found.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been a dedicated Benelli man for 20 years and abandoned my beloved SBE two years ago for a 12 ga. Maxus. 

No regrets. Super gun. Flawless performance.


----------



## GooseDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a maxus hunter in wood finish I use for upland birds, and a SBE2 for fowl and I'm tempted to get rid of my benelli for another maxus. The maxus is a great gun, shoots all loads no problem easy to clean, shoulders well, no complaints.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

*Maxus*



Retrievethis_Kennels said:


> I got one last year and love it. Its really takes about 3 mins to complete strip down and clean. Could ask for a better feeling gun and no problems yet either for me. picked mine up off gun broker for 1200 about 300 cheaper than anywhere else I found.


I have one and love it. I had been hunting with my gold hunter, but when I saw and picked up the Maxus I was sold. So light, no recoil and speed loading ,a Browning trademark ,tops all others hands down. If you've never hunted with a Browning you don't know what you are missing. I also own two Citori's;12 and 20 gauge,a Gold Hunter 12 gauge, an A-5 Stalker 12 gauge, and an A-5 20 gauge. Did I mention "Speed loading" and John Browning who invented semi automatic shotguns?


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought a Browning Maxus this past spring and so far I am really impressed. I have only shot a couple of rounds of sporting clays with it just to get use to the gun but I really enjoy shooting it. Mine is in the duck blind finish and I really like the fit and feel of the gun. I just wished they would come out with on in 20 gauge. If they did I would own one in a couple of weeks. I too have shot a Benelli for years and this gun feels just as good as a Benelli. My friend owns a gun shop and I cold have gotten any Beretta, Browning, Winchester, Remington and a few other brands of auto loaders but the Maxus just felt the best in my hands. If money were and issue I wold have went with the Winchester since they felt about the same but were a little cheaper by a few hundred dollars. This is the first auto loader that I have bought since 1997. Get a Browning you won't be sorry.


----------

